# 19 Foot Trailer For Sale



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

No its not an Outback it is a Terry 19ln I think. It sleeps 5 every thing is in great shape for a 1998 including brand new good year tires & a lot of gas. It also comes with the WD hitch Towing mirrors hoses the whole 9 yards. It is a aluminum frame I dont rember the weights on it but we pulled it with a v-6. We upgraded our TV & now we are waiting for our new outback 31RQS. It is located in Florida however I might be talked into delievering it? Reply back if interested or call me 941-809-2452

Microwave, 3 burner stove, oven, Fridge/freezer bigger than normal for this size trailer, Gas / Electric hotwater heater, Ice Cold A/C, & pergo floor.

It is a nice clean entry level Travel Trailer.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hope it sells quickly for you









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good luck selling the trailer, Todd.
It may be a hard sell though, on this forum!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chrstll (Aug 11, 2008)

Above & Beyond said:


> No its not an Outback it is a Terry 19ln I think. It sleeps 5 every thing is in great shape for a 1998 including brand new good year tires & a lot of gas. It also comes with the WD hitch Towing mirrors hoses the whole 9 yards. It is a aluminum frame I dont rember the weights on it but we pulled it with a v-6. We upgraded our TV & now we are waiting for our new outback 31RQS. It is located in Florida however I might be talked into delievering it? Reply back if interested or call me 941-809-2452
> 
> Microwave, 3 burner stove, oven, Fridge/freezer bigger than normal for this size trailer, Gas / Electric hotwater heater, Ice Cold A/C, & pergo floor.
> 
> It is a nice clean entry level Travel Trailer.


do you have any pix and dry weight...
thanx, Chrstll


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

chrstll said:


> do you have any pix and dry weight...
> thanx, Chrstll


Hi Chrstll,

Welcome to Outbackers








Please be aware that this thread is from May 2006...


----------



## ambro (Jun 20, 2013)

Above & Beyond said:


> No its not an Outback it is a Terry 19ln I think. It sleeps 5 every thing is in great shape for a 1998 including brand new good year tires & a lot of gas. It also comes with the WD hitch Towing mirrors hoses the whole 9 yards. It is a aluminum frame I dont rember the weights on it but we pulled it with a v-6. We upgraded our TV & now we are waiting for our new outback 31RQS. It is located in Florida however I might be talked into delievering it? Reply back if interested or call me 941-809-2452
> 
> Microwave, 3 burner stove, oven, Fridge/freezer bigger than normal for this size trailer, Gas / Electric hotwater heater, Ice Cold A/C, & pergo floor.
> 
> It is a nice clean entry level Travel Trailer.


I am very interested in the 19LN Terry you have for sale. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ambro said:


> No its not an Outback it is a Terry 19ln I think. It sleeps 5 every thing is in great shape for a 1998 including brand new good year tires & a lot of gas. It also comes with the WD hitch Towing mirrors hoses the whole 9 yards. It is a aluminum frame I dont rember the weights on it but we pulled it with a v-6. We upgraded our TV & now we are waiting for our new outback 31RQS. It is located in Florida however I might be talked into delievering it? Reply back if interested or call me 941-809-2452
> 
> Microwave, 3 burner stove, oven, Fridge/freezer bigger than normal for this size trailer, Gas / Electric hotwater heater, Ice Cold A/C, & pergo floor.
> 
> It is a nice clean entry level Travel Trailer.


I am very interested in the 19LN Terry you have for sale. Do you have any pictures?
[/quote]

This is a 7 year old thread. I doubt it is still for sale.


----------

